

Ask HN: Web App or mobile native app? - beenpoor

I am working on an idea and plan to put out a webapp. I feel it is a fun app and am having real hopes for it to be popular. However, I am in a predicament. Should I just build a web app and put it out or wait until I build a phone app as well ? The reason is I don&#x27;t know how to build phone app, but if I do a webapp, someone could do something similar and beat me easily on execution. I am over the days when I thought idea mean much - but it simply is that I am scared of lot more talented phone developers who could spin similar app over few weekends. Appreciate any inputs or any anecdotal experience.
======
codez
Maybe build a mobile first web app.

If you are really wanting to provide native you could use something like
PhoneGap and then you can expose to both markets.

Then if the demand was really what you expect you may have generated enough
revenue by then to just get a native app for say Android and iOS built by
specialist developers for not much money. If you're app is simple and catchy
then it could be low cost to fund that way too.

Just my two cents of course.

